# Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich



## xTc (15. Dezember 2011)

*Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

*News: 15.12.2011: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZcm6y4Prw​
Bereits vor einigen Wochen wurde angekündigt, dass Rockstar zum zehnjährige Jubiläum Grand Theft Auto III für iOS- und Android-Geräte herausbringen wird. Seit heute Nacht steht GTA III sowohl für iOS- und Android-Geräte zum Download bereit.
Der Preis beläuft sich auf 3,99 Euro für iOS- und 3,84 Euro für Android-Geräte. Die iOS-Version ist eine Universal-App. Das beudeutet, Ihr kauft die App und könnt sie sowohl auf dem iPhone als auch auf iPad nutzen. Eine extra Version für das iPad entfällt so. Grand Theft Auto III kann in den entsprechenden App-Stores erworben werden.



> *Willkommen in Liberty City. Wo alles begann.*
> 
> Rockstar Games feiert das zehnjährige Jubiläum eines der einflussreichsten Spiele aller Zeiten. Der von Kritikern hochgelobte Blockbuster Grand Theft Auto III erscheint für mobile Geräte und erweckt dabei die dunkle und schmierige Unterwelt von Liberty City zum Leben. Mit einer riesigen und abwechslungsreichen, völlig frei erkundbaren Spielwelt und verrückten Charakteren aus allen Schichten eröffnet dir Grand Theft Auto III eine dunkle, fesselnde und skrupellose Welt.
> 
> ...



Folgende Geräte werden unterstützt:


*Apple iOS:*
iPad 1 und 2, iPhone 4 und 4S, iPod touch (4. Generation)
*Android-Smartphones:*
HTC Rezound, LG Optimus 2x, Motorola Atrix 4G, Motorola Droid X2, Motorola Photon 4G, Samsung Galaxy R, T-Mobile G2x.
*Android-Tablets:*
Acer Iconia, Asus Eee Pad Transformer, Dell Streak 7, LG Optimus Pad, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 and 10.1, Sony Tablet S und Toshiba Thrive.

*Quelle:* Apple App-Store; Android Market


----------



## Esinger (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

cool das ist doch was mal sehen wie es ist


----------



## Iceananas (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

ENDLICH! Hoffentlich werde ich nicht enttäuscht


----------



## Scipioxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Hab mir das Game gerade gesaugt.

Schade nach dem Installieren auch nen Handyneustart gemacht zur Sicherheit.

Dennoch bleibt das Game auf meinem Xperia Arc nach dem Start mit einem Blackscreen einfach hängen.

Vielleicht kommt ja bald ein Patch!


----------



## xTc (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Leider werden nur folgende Geräte unterstützt:


*Apple iOS:*
iPad 1 und 2, iPhone 4 und 4S, iPod touch (4. Generation)
*Android-Smartphones:*
HTC Rezound, LG Optimus 2x, Motorola Atrix 4G, Motorola Droid X2, Motorola Photon 4G, Samsung Galaxy R, T-Mobile G2x.
*Android-Tablets:*
Acer Iconia, Asus Eee Pad Transformer, Dell Streak 7, LG Optimus Pad, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 and 10.1, Sony Tablet S und Toshiba Thrive.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Jaja, so fängt es an. Irgendwann ist die XBox, Playstation & Co. ausgestorben. Dann spielen alle nur noch auf dem Tablet


----------



## Iceananas (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Aufm HTC Sensation funzt das Spiel wunderbar. Hammergeiles Spiel bis jetzt!


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



xTc schrieb:


> (...)
> [*]*Android-Tablets:*
> Acer Iconia, Asus Eee Pad Transformer, *Dell Streak 7,* LG Optimus Pad, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 and 10.1, Sony Tablet S und Toshiba Thrive.
> [/LIST]


 Evtl kaufe ich mir das Spiel! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Soll laut einigen Berichten auch auf dem Galaxy S II laufen. Werds vlt mal die Tage kaufen.


----------



## Scipioxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Tja im Marketplace stand davon mal wieder glücklicherweise nix! 

Naja vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Update!!!


----------



## Dark Messiah (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Grand Theft Auto III: 10 Year Anniversary Edition - Official Launch Trailer - YouTube

ich brauch das lied aus dem trailer, nicht das original, den kenn ich, sondern den remix!  wenn jemand was weiss oder rausfindet, so melde er sich bitte bei mir per PN  scheint aber wohl von rockstar selbst gemixed worden zu sein.. :/


----------



## Stricherstrich (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Kein S2?


----------



## EnergyCross (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Kein S2?


 
doch.


mich kotzt das tierisch an, dass man nur per kreditkarte zahlen kann!! 
kann man das irgendwie umgehen?


----------



## AeroX (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Das werd ich mir vor Weihnachten auch nochmal fürs ipad gönnen. 

Aber erstmal meinen itunes acc wieder zum laufkriegen


----------



## MaJu1337 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Ich würde es mir auch gerne kaufen wollen nur mit 20 Jahren hat man keine Kreditkarte ..


----------



## JBX (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Also aufm S2 läufts nur bedingt: Habs eben gekauft und es läuft soweit auch sehr flüßig usw. Jedoch fehlen sämtliche Beleuchtungseffekte. Sprich Autoscheinwerfer, Straßenlaternen, Polizeirundumlicht etc... Ich hoff mal das Spiel wird bald vollkommen mit dem Mali-400 kompatibrl gemacht. Das S2 ist zwar bisher das einzige Smartphone damit, jedoch ist es eins der populärsten


----------



## McClaine (15. Dezember 2011)

Habs mir auch gekauft und es stürzt nach 2-3min ab...
Samsung Galaxy S2
Soviel dazu....


----------



## cortez91 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



MaJu1337 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir auch gerne kaufen wollen nur mit 20 Jahren hat man keine Kreditkarte ..


 
Also solltest du es fürs iOS laden wollen: da braucht man keine Kreditkarte. Bezahl da alles mit ClickandBuy, was über mein Girokonto läuft!


----------



## ToPPi (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



MaJu1337 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir auch gerne kaufen wollen nur mit 20 Jahren hat man keine Kreditkarte ..


 
Ich bin auch 20 und hab eine, bei der comdirect bank. Ansonsten gibts auch Prepaid Karten.

Bei mir läufts wunderbar, sogar die Steuerung ist besser, als erwartet. Habe allerdings auch ein Atrix, was ja offiziell supportet wird. Ansonsten ist GTA 3 halt wie GTA. Finde das P/L Verhältnis aber deutlich besser, als bei herkömmlichen Android Spielen.


----------



## Max Cifer (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

*Rockstar confirms Grand Theft Auto III: 10th Anniversary Edition will no longer feature support for Samsung Galaxy S II*

Zitat: "Yes, that's right. The Samsung Galaxy S II _has_ been removed from Rockstar's list of officially supported devices for the _10th Anniversary Edition_ of _Grand Theft Auto III_.

So, what gives, Rockstar?

*Give me reasons, dammit"*


Rockstar confirms Grand Theft Auto III: 10th Anniversary Edition will no longer feature support for Samsung Galaxy S II | Grand Theft Auto III: 10th Anniversary Edition news | Android | Pocket Gamer


----------



## McClaine (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

habs heut nacht nochmal probiert und auf einmal läufts aufm S2, ka was da los war 
Echt ein gutes Game, nun müsst es nur noch in der Aktion für 10c dabei sein


----------



## Dragonfire (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Ich kann bestätigen, dass es auf meinem *Galaxy S2* einwandfrei läuft, auch wenn das nicht auf der Liste steht! Es fehlen nur die Beleuchtungseffekte, wie schon erwähnt. 

Abstürze oder dergleichen hatte ich nach etwa 15 Minuten Test keine. Vielleicht mal länger spielen...


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Habs mirs mittlerweile auch zugelegt. Für die, die das noch planen: es ist nicht ein PC/PS3-GTA3: Autos sieht man selten mehr als ~6 zugleich auf dem Bildschirm, Fußgänger dürften so max. an die 10 bis 15 gleichzeitig  dargestellt werden. Autos und Fußgänger werden auf die Entfernung rasch ausgeblendet, die Stadt wirkt also ziemlich leer. FPS sind ausreichend, mehr aber auch nicht. Bei schnellen Schwenks kann sie aber als zu niedrig in Erscheinung treten. Was noch unschön auffällt, ist das komplette fehlen von AA und AF (was bei Mobile Gaming wohl Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist ).  Die Steuerung erlaubt, wie für Touch-Devices üblich,  bestenfalls die teilweise Umsetzung des eigenen Willens, ist aber auch nicht schlechter als in anderen 3D-Spielen. Hab mal ein paar Screenshots hochgeladen, wobei die Kanten als Bild nochmal deutlich pixeliger zu Tage treten, als im Spiel selbst. Ich vermute mal, dass das an dem weit niedrigeren DPI Wert des Monitors liegt. Laufen hab ich es auf einem GT10.1, dürfte also für die meisten Tegra2 Geräten zutreffen. Der einzige Unterschied dazu dürfte das Custom Rom (Task8.0, Android 3.2) darstellen. Alles in allem deutlich schlechter als die Versionen auf den großen Brüden PC und PS3, aber für die knapp 4€ dennoch wohl eines der besten aktuell erhältlichen Spiele (nach "World of Goo" ). Auf jeden Fall macht es Lust auf die kommende Hardwaregeneration.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Mich interessiert, ob das Game mit Mods vollbestückt werden kann (Performance außer Acht gelassen). Die Dateien scheinen die gleichen Namen zu sein wie am PC auch. Generell scheinen viele Dateien unbearbeitet vom PC zum Androiden geschickt worden sein, z.B. die Sounds. Hat schon einer versucht ein neues Car reinzuklatschen? hat mir bei San Andreas immer so viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Micha77 (16. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Spiel!!!!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit den anvisierten Gegner zu wechseln? Mir geht das nämlich ziemlich auf den Keks, dass immer zufällig einer anvisiert wird, teilweise sogar Passanten, obwohl einer hinter mir her knallt.


----------



## Iceananas (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

DAS hab ich mich auch gefragt... aber bisher hab ich meine Genger auch nur überfahren 

Ich bin froh dass es überhaupt ein Spiel in der Dimension gibt. Hätten die Entwickler keine Rücksicht auf ältere GPUs genommen (PowerVR 530, Adreno 205 und Konsorten) dann wäre die Grafik noch geiler geworden, vielleicht hätten sie den Detailgrad an Option einbauen können.

Ansonsten echt hammer Spiel!


----------



## killerrolle (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

läuft das spiel auf dem sensation?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Jup, es rennt auf dem Sensation perfekt.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Dezember 2011)

Zum Jubiläum sollte es kostenlos sein oder wenigstens auf mehr Geräten laufen....


----------



## AeroX (17. Dezember 2011)

Hab's mir geladen und ich kann es nur empfehlen. Sehr geiles Spiel


----------



## sensitron (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Habs auf meinem Optimus 2x. Macht Spaß


----------



## jensi251 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

WP7 mal wieder außen vor.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Alles in allem deutlich schlechter als die Versionen auf den großen Brüden PC und PS3


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass GTA III im Jahr 2001 das Licht der Welt erblickte und somit nie für die 6 Jahre später erschienene (!) PlayStation 3 erschien? 

Dass AA und AF fehlen darf einen auch nicht wundern. Das ist ein Spiel für *Smartphones*. Finde es aber in diesem Zusammenhang seltsam, dass manche behaupten, die Smartphones hätten beinahe die Leistung einer Xbox 360 erreicht. Das, was diese Dinger darstellen können, ist unterstes PS2 Niveau und selbst dann noch mit Rucklern. Die Xbox 360 ist Lichtjahre (!) davon entfernt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Dezember 2011)

Klingt klasse aber ich bin noch skeptisch, mal schaun in ich es mit auf mein iPhone 4 klatsche.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass GTA III im Jahr 2001 das Licht der Welt erblickte und somit nie für die 6 Jahre später erschienene (!) PlayStation 3 erschien?
> 
> Dass AA und AF fehlen darf einen auch nicht wundern. Das ist ein Spiel für *Smartphones*. Finde es aber in diesem Zusammenhang seltsam, dass manche behaupten, die Smartphones hätten beinahe die Leistung einer Xbox 360 erreicht. Das, was diese Dinger darstellen können, ist unterstes PS2 Niveau und selbst dann noch mit Rucklern. Die Xbox 360 ist Lichtjahre (!) davon entfernt.


 

Naja es wäre aber möglich gewesehn mehr raus zu holen, mein Tegra 2 Tablet z.B. kann da noch einiges mehr als diese abgespeckte GTA Version. Die THD games sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür


----------



## AMD (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Zum Jubiläum sollte es kostenlos sein


 Und wenn du dann mal irgendwo 10 Jahre in einer Firma arbeitest, bekommst du auch 1 Jahr kein Gehalt


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

läuft nicht aufm archos 101...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Dezember 2011)

Weiß einer wo ich einen "Triaden-Fisch-Van" herbekomme?


----------



## Max Cifer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Habt ihr eigentlich Gore-Effekte, die bei der PC-Version enthalten waren? Ich kann stundenlang auf was einprügeln, kommen Dollars, aber kein Blut. Und Körperteile bleiben seltsam ungerührt dran, auch bei headshots. Irgendwie unnatürlich. 
​


----------



## JBX (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Noch mal als Info für die S2-Besitzer: Mithilfe einer anhand von Tegra 2 Geräten modifizierten Settings-Datei laufen auch auf dem Mali-400 die Lichteffekte... Jedoch ist das HUD verschoben und das Spiel ist mir bereits einmal abgestürzt damit. Aber immerhin lässt das auf einen raschen Patch hoffen, denn prinzipiell läufts auch hübsch nur die Erkennung der GPU funktioniert wohl nicht richtig 

Im Anhang paar Screens (man sieht auch das "kaputte" UI)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Ihr könnt euch eventuell eine Itunes Karte an der Tanke oder so holen und dann damit bezahlen


----------



## Max Cifer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

@JBX
Hochinteressant. Also bei mir läuft GTA III inzwischen, bis auf fehlende Physikeffekte (blood, limb)  problemlos. Erst hatte ich Einfrierungen und crashes to desktop. Nun läuft es, kein Schimmer warum. Die settings sehen bei dir so aus, als müßte da nur mal die Bildschirmauflösung in der Breite korrigiert werden, dann würden die controls auch wieder drin sein. Finde auch, daß ohne Licht alles etwas öde aussieht.
Wann kommt GTA San Andreas auf den Markt? Würde mich wie wahnsinnig freuen.


Hmm, du hast ja blood im ersten screenie, sehe ich jetzt erst. Glückspilz. Bitte poste doch mal die settings-datei, müßte sich doch editieren und die Bildschirmauflösung korrigieren lassen. Und hast du einen link?
Werde mal die settings datei bei mir suchen. Erinnere mich, daß das doch für den PC vor langer, langer Weile auch ging.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Dezember 2011)

AMD schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du dann mal irgendwo 10 Jahre in einer Firma arbeitest, bekommst du auch 1 Jahr kein Gehalt



Nee...da bekomme ich dann eine Gehaltserhöhung.  
Naja ich finde auf so einem kleinem Handy geht das eher schlecht...auf Tablets wird es wohl besser laufen.


----------



## JBX (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Jo hier die Datei. Einfach in Android/RockstarGta3irgendwasoderso/ reintun. Macht aber vorher lieber ein Backup des Originals. Zwar lässt sich das ganze auch wiederherstellen indem man einfach in die Einstellungen geht, aber sicher ist sicher  Ach ja: Und bearbeiten mit einem Texteditor ist auch nicht drin... Lässt sich zwar öffnen, aber Klartext ist das nicht. Wie gesagt die Datei wurde durch ausprobieren erstellt indem eine Tegra 2 Datei mit der Mali gemischt wurde. Hoffentlich kommt aber irgendwann ein Tool mit dem man die editieren kann. Vor allem die Blut-Settings etc.


----------



## KennyKiller (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Sobald ich mein Galaxy Note hab werd ich es mir aufjedenfall kaufen, das Spiel ist einfach legendär.


----------



## Max Cifer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



> Noch mal als Info für die S2-Besitzer: Mithilfe einer anhand von Tegra 2 Geräten modifizierten Settings-Datei
> 
> laufen auch auf dem Mali-400 die Lichteffekte... Jedoch ist das HUD verschoben und das Spiel ist mir bereits einmal
> 
> ...



@JBX
Hochinteressant. Also bei mir läuft GTA III inzwischen, bis auf fehlende Physikeffekte (blood, limb)  problemlos. Erst hatte ich Einfrierungen und crashes to desktop. Nun läuft es, kein Schimmer warum. Die settings sehen bei dir so aus, als müßte da nur mal die Bildschirmauflösung in der Breite korrigiert werden, dann würden die controls auch wieder drin sein. Finde auch, daß ohne Licht alles etwas öde aussieht.
Wann kommt GTA San Andreas auf den Markt? Würde mich wie wahnsinnig freuen.


Hmm, du hast ja blood im ersten screenie, sehe ich jetzt erst. Glückspilz. Bitte poste doch mal die settings-datei, müßte sich doch editieren und die Bildschirmauflösung korrigieren lassen. Und hast du einen link?
Werde mal die settings datei bei mir suchen. Erinnere mich, daß das doch für den PC vor langer, langer Weile auch ging.[/QUOTE]

 Vielen Dank für den Tip! Nach ein bißchen  Gefummel läuft nun alles erste Sahne. 
*Lösung für Bildschirmauflösung, fehlende controls: Controls auf default.* Habe noch mal neu gestartet. 
Allerdings kommt nach längerem Spielen schon mal ein freeze oder auch crash. Egal, ich bin happy.


----------



## DerHeero (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Auf phone 4 funktioniert es auch , nur kleine ruckler bei den Videos sonst Super .
Was bischen besser sein hätte können mit der Steuerung für die fahrzeuge is doch bisschen zu direkt XD 
So macht der weg zur Arbeit wieder spass XD


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Sorry, aber ich boykottiere dieses Game, so wie alle Umsetzungen von richtigen Spielen auf Tablets und Smartphones. 
Da braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn die klassischen Handhelds verdrängt werden, wenn alle auf die billigen und schlechter steuerbaren Versionen geil sind.


----------



## jurawi (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

läuft das auf dem note ??


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

@Heero: Die leichten Ruckler hab ich aufm HTC Sensation auch, kein Grund ein 4S zu kaufen, ist nicht schneller. Und ja, die Fahrzeuge sind direkt, aber das waren sie am PC auch. Probier als Fahrzeug mal den Stallion, diese Mustang-Nachmache ohne Dach. Die rutscht ziemlich. Selbst driften ist möglich. 

@Nailgun: Ich kann zu 95% sagen, dass du das Game noch nicht gezockt hast. Die Steuerung ist für ein Handy richtig gut, erst Recht obwohl so viele Funktionen möglich sind. Außerdem hat niemand was dagegen, wenn du ne Bluetoothmaus und -tastatur benutzt.

@jurawi: Das Note ist identisch zum S2. Wenns aufm S2 mit Brechen und Würgen geht, wirds aufm Note genauso aussehen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass GTA III im Jahr 2001 das Licht der Welt erblickte und somit nie für die 6 Jahre später erschienene (!) PlayStation 3 erschien?
> 
> Dass AA und AF fehlen darf einen auch nicht wundern. Das ist ein Spiel für *Smartphones*. Finde es aber in diesem Zusammenhang seltsam, dass manche behaupten, die Smartphones hätten beinahe die Leistung einer Xbox 360 erreicht. Das, was diese Dinger darstellen können, ist unterstes PS2 Niveau und selbst dann noch mit Rucklern. Die Xbox 360 ist Lichtjahre (!) davon entfernt.


 
Soviel Text, und das allein deswegen, weil dir nicht in den Sinn kam, dass das mit der PS3 statt 2 ein Lapsus sein könnte... Mein Mitleid ist dir gewiss.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2011)

@Bratwurstmobil
Das kannst du auch zu 100% sagen. 
Ich hab nie behauptet, dass es sich überhaupt nicht steuern lässt, sondern dass es mit einem Handheld besser funktioniert und da ich die Spieleentwicklung in Richtung Tablet und Smartphone nicht gut finde, boykottiere ich gewisse Sachen einfach. 
Ich hab allerdings nichts gegen Spiele, die sich perfekt für einen Touchscreen eignen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

Glaub mir, das eignet sich aber mindestens so gut für den Handhelden als wie für das Smartphone. Die Steuerung ist wirklich sehr gut ausgedacht. Ich hab jetzt kürzlich die Brücken geöffnet und hab mich immernoch nicht über die Steuerung aufgeregt. Im Gegenteil: Ich finds unglaublich wie intuitiv das Ganze von Statten geht. Probier das Game doch ganz einfach mal aus. 4€ sind nicht die Welt.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Bratwurstmobil
> Das kannst du auch zu 100% sagen.
> Ich hab nie behauptet, dass es sich überhaupt nicht steuern lässt, sondern dass es mit einem Handheld besser funktioniert und da ich die Spieleentwicklung in Richtung Tablet und Smartphone nicht gut finde, boykottiere ich gewisse Sachen einfach.
> Ich hab allerdings nichts gegen Spiele, die sich perfekt für einen Touchscreen eignen.


 
Naja, ich seh' das so: ein Tablet oder ein Smartphone hat man bereits, weshalb ich mich hin und wieder zu einem Spielchen damit hinreißen lasse. Sowas wie einen NDS oder eine PS Vita würde ich allerdings nie im Leben kaufen (mein letzter Handheld war so ein 89/90er uralt Gameboy), ich stelle schlicht die Sinnhaftigkeit ihrer Existenz in Frage. Deshalb finde ich solche Portierungen gut, auch trotz eher miserabler Steuerungen. Zusätzlich kommt noch der Preis: für das was die für ein Handheld-Spiel haben wollen, bekommt man mindestens 10 im Market/Store. Und das, trotz dass immer mehr dazu übergegangen wird, alte Heimkonsolen-Spiele auf den Handhelds zu recyceln, sich die Spiele also praktisch schon lange bezahlt gemacht haben sollten.

@Bratwurstmobil: die Steuerung von GTA auf ner Touchdevice ist *******, da gibt es nix zu diskutieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2011)

@Bratwurstmobil
Ohne Analogstick ist es uninteressant. 

@Doomfreak
Ich habe einen DS, 3DS und ne PSP, weil es dafür Spiele gibt, die nicht auf PC oder Konsole erscheinen.
Andernfalls würden sie mich aber auch nicht interessieren.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> @Bratwurstmobil: die Steuerung von GTA auf ner Touchdevice ist *******, da gibt es nix zu diskutieren


 
Doch, da gibts was zu diskutieren, nämlich dass die Steuerung für ein Touchdevice mit diesem Umfang wirklich sehr, sehr gut ist.   Kalr kommt es nicht an Maus und Tastatur ran, aber du musst dir immer vor Augen halten auf was du da gerade zockst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2011)

Na wenn es woanders besser läuft, verzichte ich gerne.


----------



## FNK_hardware (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*

hoffe das das game auch irgendwann auf meinem motorola defy läuft


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto III seit heute für iOS- und Android-Geräte erhältlich*



> Vielen Dank für den Tip! Nach ein bißchen  Gefummel läuft nun alles erste Sahne.
> *Lösung für Bildschirmauflösung, fehlende controls: Controls auf default.* Habe noch mal neu gestartet.
> Allerdings kommt nach längerem Spielen schon mal ein freeze oder auch crash. Egal, ich bin happy.



Danke, funktioniert


----------

